# VOD down



## richeskis (Sep 13, 2007)

Is VOD down, trying to get VOD and it shows none available


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What channel(s)?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do TV apps work? Does it show you're internet connected?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Last night, my receiver refused to connect to the Internet. It finally did (although I had to set it back up myself, wirelessly, which I didn't know my HR44 would do).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Next time, reboot your modem first!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Next time, reboot your modem first!


The modem was fine. There were no issues. I was able to use the Internet to come online to see if anyone else was having trouble with VOD/connectivity, so I am not sure what good rebooting the modem would have done. My roommate was doing homework online and there were no interruptions the entire evening. I am not going to interrupt a timed exam to download something on-delay (my friend's new amazing term for Directv on-demand) when the modem was obviously not having issues.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have an HR44 and continually would lose wireless connection to it while not having any issues with any other device. The connection would last for days or hours or less and I have to sometime even restart the HR44 to bring it back up. I eventually hard wired the HR44 to the router etc. Still - even though pressing - would indicate connected to the internet sometimes I still have to do a repeat network setup to actually be able to download a VOD- a lot better than it used to be.

Really the only issue I have with the HR44.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> The modem was fine. There were no issues. I was able to use the Internet to come online to see if anyone else was having trouble with VOD/connectivity, so I am not sure what good rebooting the modem would have done. My roommate was doing homework online and there were no interruptions the entire evening. I am not going to interrupt a timed exam to download something on-delay (my friend's new amazing term for Directv on-demand) when the modem was obviously not having issues.


Not suggesting it's so important as to disrupt others for this, but I am not clairvoyant.

That the modem was not having issues with computer connections does not rule out issues with other devices, but you know better it seems.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

I had the same problem with ALL the VOD channels and solved it by a double reset to flush the guide cache. As always, YMMV


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been having an issue since yesterday with Showtime VOD on Ch 1545.

I have variously had the following issues.


Error message "There was a problem connecting to DIRECTV. Please try again later."

Error message "There are no programs that match your selection."

Zero minute recordings that immediately ask if I want to keep or delete the recording when I attempt to play it.

I'm having this on more than one receiver. An HR21-100, an HR21-200 and an HR24-200 are all having these issues. So I haven't tried a guide flush since it doesn't appear to be receiver specific.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

My HR44 will no longer connect with a wired connection. It will only use the wireless and I have to re-connect it nearly daily. Clearly, I should call Comcast because Directv equipment can't fail and never has problems.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> My HR44 will no longer connect with a wired connection. It will only use the wireless and I have to re-connect it nearly daily. Clearly, I should call Comcast because Directv equipment can't fail and never has problems.


How was it connected wired before? Have you tried re-connecting the wired connection and then - (do a red button reset) ? or re-connect the wired connection and reset the receiver to default -then re-do the network connection.

Have you tried to set a Static ip (wireless or wired)? that may stop it from dropping when ip leases expires (Setting in your router) for lease time.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

WestDC said:


> How was it connected wired before? Have you tried re-connecting the wired connection and then - (do a red button reset) ? or re-connect the wired connection and reset the receiver to default -then re-do the network connection.
> 
> Have you tried to set a Static ip (wireless or wired)? that may stop it from dropping when ip leases expires (Setting in your router) for lease time.


It was wired with an ethernet cord from the HR44 to my router. I have reconnected it and used different cable and still nothing. The wireless connection is holding well, it re-set it Saturday night and it hasn't needed to be setup again.

The last sentence is greek to me.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

With my HR44 - wireless seemed to stay for a while and then I'd lose it every few hours (or even less). I hard wired and did a network reset on the 44 and it seems to hold much better. There are times when even though it says connected (pressing -) or checking with a mobile app I could not download an on demand - it would tell me that there was an error. So I go into settings; network; and press resetup network connection and it works fine. With WIFi I'd have to restart the receiver to get it to reconnect. 
Not sure what the problem is but I suspect that there are issues with the 44 "losing" a connection.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> It was wired with an ethernet cord from the HR44 to my router. I have reconnected it and used different cable and still nothing. The wireless connection is holding well, it re-set it Saturday night and it hasn't needed to be setup again.
> 
> The last sentence is greek to me.


When you reconnected the cable -Did you do a Network reset from the menu setting -network?

Static IP means you type a ip address into the network field (example) 192.168.1.150


----------



## rapidturtle (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a problem with HBO from time to time. Sometimes I can get Game of Thrones, other times it says no matching programs.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That happens from time to time while they update the available content. It usually works again about 10 minutes later.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

HarleyD said:


> I've been having an issue since yesterday with Showtime VOD on Ch 1545.
> 
> I have variously had the following issues.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issue. I have my Genie physically wired to a bridge. I completely pulled the power on the Genie. Same problem with Showtime but HBO seems to work.


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been having the same issues for about a month. I called tech support this past weekend. The CSR said there is a known issue and the engineering department was working on a resolution. He asked me a lot of questions about my setup, then got me to do some type of system dump by typing a string in the smart search, then upload it to DirecTV. Said he could not give a resolution time frame. Also, said the problem has existed since about January..... :down:


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, he also said it is definitely not my setup or the receiver. So, this seems to point to firmware issue with their receivers. I have a wired setup, BTW


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to clarify, the "known issue" deals with the receiver "dumping" the VOD guide data. It gives you “no programs match the filter you have selected” when attempting to view on demand programming and “Sorry, right now we do not have any programs for the filter you selected”


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Anymore updates to this. It seems like there was a firmware update a few days ago but the VOD is only worse. Everything I go to, SyFy is also down.
EDIT:
I went down stairs to an older box and VOD works fine that is hooked up to entire network. It isn't a network issue, seems just like the Genie Box has an issue.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Next time, reboot your modem first!


I'm going to agree with Lax.
Just because everything else seems fine, doesn't mean you should rule out the modem.
I've ran into many issues where my roku, Galaxy S5, or even the TV wouldn't connected. While everything else on my network was 100% in working order.
A quick reboot of my modem, problem solved. 
From experience rarely is it ever the actual connected device, 95% of my connectivity issues were solved by a modem reboot.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Rebooting didn't do anything to fix the issue. I pulled the power on everything and powered back on in this order. Cable Modem, Router, Bridge, HR44. Still getting the same error, "sorry there are no programs that match..."
Like I said the other receiver is getting the internet from this HR44 and that can pull VOD fine. Seems to be a receiver issue, not a network issue.
I think I see the issue. In Diags on the receiver the COAX states connected, but not a valid IP. Not sure how to fix this as DHCP is enabled.
With my receiver on, i just unplugged the cat5 cable from the receiver and plugged it back in and did a soft reset of the receiver. It is picking up an IP address and everything looks OK. When I try to go back to VOD it is stating that SyFy isn't available. I guess I need to give it some time to download again. We'll see.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Try resetting Network to defaults.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

The HR44 is off a bridge on my wireless network. I can ping the HR44 from a wired PC through the bridge, etc and it seems OK now. I think I just need to let it sit for a while and hopefully it will start working again. If not, I can try the defaults.
I've heard other reports as these things like to go wireless instead of wired for some reason.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well it lasted a whole 12 hrs. I was able to pull one thing down from VOD and then it all went blank again, stating the same error.
I did a network reset while I was running a constant ping, it dropped 2 pings, came back with the same IP.
Went back into VOD and it was able to list shows again and I'm able to pull down VOD. Just seems like a receiver issue as stated by the other poster where it dumps the data.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> That the modem was not having issues with computer connections does not rule out issues with other devices, but you know better it seems.


The kind of problem described is sometimes solved by a reboot of the router. If you're using a gateway (modem + router), you don't get to choose but if you do, the router is the place to start.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> The kind of problem described is sometimes solved by a reboot of the router. If you're using a gateway (modem + router), you don't get to choose but if you do, the router is the place to start.


That's what I meant, unfortunately used only the word modem, when it should have been both.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I used to get this all the time when I was doing wifi with my HR44. I had to go into the menu and "resetup" wifi every time I wanted to find or download VOD stuff - replaced it with hardwired and didn't have the problem again. Just my ignorant opinion but something seems strange with HR44 internet connection. When I replaced WiFI I had to restore defaults from settings - network to get it to use the hard wired connection.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am physically wired to my hr44. It is wireless to the bridge. The bridge is wired to my hr44 and my media center PC.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

I called DirectTV and tried explaining everything. She told me to try the wireless. Does the MAC for the wireless come up on screen if I unplug my cat5 and reboot. I'm MAC locked down and need the MAC for my router.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would have thought it's the same MAC for wired as wireless, but I don't know for sure. I'm perhaps too literal, thinking one machine would have one access code.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The MAC addresses come from the chipsets in the network interface cards and not the machine itself, so the wifi and ethernet usually have different ones.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> The MAC addresses come from the chipsets in the network interface cards and not the machine itself, so the wifi and ethernet usually have different ones.


Right on. And it should be noted, that the MAC address noted on the INFO page is NOT the correct MAC address. That MAC has 16 digits compared to the correct one that has 12.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

CTJon said:


> I used to get this all the time when I was doing wifi with my HR44. I had to go into the menu and "resetup" wifi every time I wanted to find or download VOD stuff - replaced it with hardwired and didn't have the problem again. Just my ignorant opinion but something seems strange with HR44 internet connection. When I replaced WiFI I had to restore defaults from settings - network to get it to use the hard wired connection.


I'm getting sick of these WiFi VOD issues with my HR44 and I'm going to try hardwired. I already have an ethernet cable run that I used with my old HR20 but never used it on the HR44.

What is the correct way to do go hardwired? Connect my ethernet cable, restore network to defaults in settings, then a red button reset? Or restore network to defaults after the reboot? Thanks.


----------



## jackal2001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Plug in your Ethernet and reset network to defaults. If that doesn't get an IP reset the box. Maybe you should call and tell them you are having the same problems. If you are having WiFi issues I'm not switching mine. Going from my router to bridge is on 802.11ac which is faster than the receiver can just do WiFi I think. I don't know what standard the hr44 uses.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

jackal2001 said:


> Plug in your Ethernet and reset network to defaults. If that doesn't get an IP reset the box. Maybe you should call and tell them you are having the same problems. If you are having WiFi issues I'm not switching mine. Going from my router to bridge is on 802.11ac which is faster than the receiver can just do WiFi I think. I don't know what standard the hr44 uses.


Thanks I'll try that.

Yes I've been having more and more VOD issues recently. Sometimes it shows no on demand titles in search but then later they show up again. Lately every time I go to download a show on demand like Grimm (NBC) or Homeland (Showtime) the download tries to start but then fails and says pending download. But if I go into settings and reconnect my network again then it downloads. And occasionally the HR44 says I'm not connected to the internet but my WiFi is on and every other device I have connected to WiFi (Windows Phone, Surface tablet, Roku) NEVER have issues with a stable connection. I'll try the wired connection and see if that improves it.

One thing I've noticed though is that when my VOD downloads work they are very fast compared to when I was hardwired on my old slow HR20. A 44 minute show would take hours to download then compared to the HR44 using the wireless connection. Hope a wired connection doesn't slow it down again! :nono2:


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I had the same issue with HR44 and WiFI - then I connected the cable and did the network reset - I've had no real problems since.
Others have denied it but I think the HR44 has issues with its built in WiFi. I've read a bunch of similar posts about WIFi on HR44.


----------



## skoolpsyk (May 24, 2007)

not able to get anything off of HBO on demand last night or this morning (haven't tried anything else but it's saying unable to connect to DirecTv).

My HR44 is wired and so is my whole house HR22 and both are having the same issue

rebooted receiver and router, no Luck (one of the shows I'm trying to get!) 

just wondering if this is happening right now with anyone else


EDIT: called it in and the rep tried it on her end and had the same issue so she submitted an escalation

EDIT2: after trying all day it seems to be working now!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

VOD is my one complaint with Direc Tv. My HR55 loses connection all the time and I have to re input my wifi settings to reconnect it. Really a pain. Plus it is hard to find episodes of some shows and half the time I try to watch something it doesn't eve work. I have a great wifi signal also and 45mbs service so should be plenty but always have problems with vod.


----------

